# How long is a cockatiels attention span? (whistling)



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been trying to teach Smokey a new song, trying to increase his repartee from car alarms, police sirens and my telephone lol. Mind you, he's practicing a few words and stuff lately.

It's a simple tune i've been playing on youtube a few (maybe 3) times a days at ten minutes a time.

Is this too much or about right? With Smokey it can seem like he's not learning at all and then he'll suddenly surprise me with his version of something.

At 7-8yrs will it take him longer to learn new things than a younger bird?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that you are playing it a good amount of time. I have found that their ability to pick up a tune varies quite a bit. Quinn will pick something up in a few days but Toby is a lot slower to learn. 

Also, they seem to learn it quicker if I whistle it to them. They always get really close to my face and study my lips. It is very cute. 

I am not sure if age is a factor in learning ability.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey lousy  When you teach your bird some tunes,its better you repeat one particular song until he picks it up . If your going to overload him with too many tunes then he might be confused.
schedule a session follow it everyday and make sure your tiel does not get distracted by anything else. It would be better for him to follow if the environment is noise free. This would help him concentrate  offer him teats when he picks up some of the words .


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm only teaching him one thing at the moment, the rest he has picked up by himself and knows pretty well apart from a few words he knows but is working on the right pitch/tone 

He's just been sitting on my shoulder for ages (a major step forward!) so i whistled the tune to him and he was watching my lips!

I'm now covered in millet, but hey it's well worth it lol.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes it is  m happy for you . Upload some videos when you get time would love to see your boy 
singing


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a couple of videos of him whistling in the cockatiel videos bit of the site, that's his basic car alarm/shop alarm from across the road, and i think he does the telephone in it too.

I did get a vid of him today sitting on my shoulder and some pics of our training/play session which will be uploaded later. Wheee!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay I would have a look at them


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I think a lot depends on how much they like it. If interested they'll pick it up pretty fast.

If not, well it could take a while.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It took my guys a month of constant (2-10 minute sessions each) repetition before they learned 'pretty bird', Then it took them three nights to learn 'ENOUGH! (pause) Thank you!' when Alpha was driving me nuts singing at 3 am. They tend to pick things up faster at night I find.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The attention span will depend on the individual bird, his mood at the moment, and how interesting the training session is to him. Direct attention from a human is usually a lot more interesting than a recording.

Birds vary in their talent and some individuals will learn a lot faster than others. In general an older bird will learn something more slowly than he would have learned it at a younger age, but he can definitely still learn.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I found out that he definitely stays more interested if i whistle along with the tune as well, so now i play it more for my benefit than his 

I do the whistling teaching now when he's in a talkative mood as he seems so much more receptive. Does this sound like the right thing to do?

The thing is that Smokey tends to pick up things by himself pretty well but whenever i'm trying to teach him something he's usually like "meh!"


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I would try a variety of things see what gets his attention.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Does this sound like the right thing to do?


Yes, it's definitely best to train at the times when the bird is most receptive to it. Since he's in a talkative mood himself, he might be more inclined to mimic you.


----------

